# They love to look outside



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino and Shadow love to look outside and watch the birds.

:blackcatrcat


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

they are so adorable!!! Love the perked up ears in the first one, and their intent little expressions in the second!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute! They are so into it!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks! Chino was looking outside the window this morning and he was so excited that his teeth were chattering! The only other time I saw that was in some of the Greyhounds when I was helping out with a rescue group.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Chino standing in the first pic, reminded me of a meerkat!
The second pic of Chino, is classic Egyptian Cat pose!
Love the pics of Chino and Shadow together!


----------



## B&KsDaddy (Apr 11, 2014)

So does Kramer, especially when there is a bird on the fence tormenting him.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, Chino is super tall (long-legged kitty)! And I love how they both love to look outside, similar to my own two. "G" chatters at seagulls in particular, lol. 

What kind of birds do you have outside? I live in the city, so not much besides crows, starlings, sparrows, swallows, pidgeons, and some finches (all unremarkable to me).


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Awww thats so adorable xD i love how Chino stands in the first one. Mine look out windows all day long on the days they are locked inside all day because of bad weather or theres something going on in the neighborhood. Mystery people watches, he isnt much into birds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

He is tall Tabbcatt! It's hard to believe he is still a kitten, at 9 months old. He is a big boy!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

It looks like Kramer is a bird watcher too!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> What kind of birds do you have outside? I live in the city, so not much besides crows, starlings, sparrows, swallows, pidgeons, and some finches (all unremarkable to me).


Where we live is somewhat rural but in a very densely populated area. I think we usually have robins, sparrows, nothing too exotic.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's my two, intently watching for whatever catches their fancy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oops, sorry it's upside down! :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hope it works now....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

:-( :-( :-(

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

My animals love windows

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TC, Your cats look very comfy...
Even if they are upside down!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love your photo TC,upside down doesn't matter. They look very happy!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Katrina-I love to see cats and dogs together!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> TC, Your cats look very comfy...
> Even if they are upside down!!


Still don't know how to fix it, but I think I must've taken the photo upside down with my phone. It looks fine on my phone and even on the photobucket app, just upside down here, weird. :sad



jking said:


> I love your photo TC,upside down doesn't matter. They look very happy!


Aww. You both are just super nice.:smile: Didn't want to upload again for a 3rd fail or hijack your post, Judy!

Just fyi: Chino and Shadow were actually watching _me_ out there, stalking them! lol. You've been forewarned, Judy! I'm headed to Central Oregon next, on my way home, 10cats.... :shock: ;-)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> Just fyi: Chino and Shadow were actually watching _me_ out there, stalking them! lol. You've been forewarned, Judy! I'm headed to Central Oregon next, on my way home, 10cats.... :shock: ;-)


Well Judy...I guess we've been warned!
TC is...on the loose! 
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Still don't know how to fix it, but I think I must've taken the photo upside down with my phone. It looks fine on my phone and even on the photobucket app, just upside down here, weird. :sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that explains why Chino and Shadow are so obsessed with looking outside lately! They know TC is out there somewhere, hopefully bearing treats for them!:jump


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Jking thanks! They love to stare and watch ppl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Goodness, a thread with pics of Chino and I missed it?! 

My stalking abilities clearly need some refreshing or TabbCatt is going to leave me in the dust. 

I'd never realized how tall Chino is until these photos! I love that he and Shadow are sitting close to each other, just completely content, and yet there's such a contrast between them in size, color, position... 

That little Shadow is just such a sweetie!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Spirite! 

It was only 35 degrees outside this morning! No birdwatching for Chino and Shadow today. I think all the birds went south again!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

jking said:


> It was only 35 degrees outside this morning! No birdwatching for Chino and Shadow today. I think all the birds went south again!


Um, yeah...too cold for me to linger out there now, Judy! I'm joining the birds, no wait, I'm headed back to the west coast, sorry! 

Spirite, I'll ask for your company when it stays much warmer in SE Michigan! Judy, your kitties will be faaat cats if you've got two stalkers constantly feeding them treats! Lol.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Um, yeah...too cold for me to linger out there now, Judy! I'm joining the birds, no wait, I'm headed back to the west coast, sorry!
> 
> Spirite, I'll ask for your company when it stays much warmer in SE Michigan! Judy, your kitties will be faaat cats if you've got two stalkers constantly feeding them treats! Lol.


Shadow and Chino are eagerly awaiting a visit from their stalkers! They love treats!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

jking said:


> Shadow and Chino are eagerly awaiting a visit from their stalkers! They love treats!


Good thing you live where you live...or they'd be three stalkers...


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> Good thing you live where you live...or they'd be three stalkers...


Oh, stop it 10cats! You've already got, what, ten of your own, lol. Judy, I think the danger is with 10cats more than me or Spirite, you know? :wink: 

We are just big fans of your Chino & Shadow...could watch those two forever and probably not grow tired!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> Oh, stop it 10cats! You've already got, what, ten of your own, lol. Judy, I think the danger is with 10cats more than me or Spirite, you know? :wink:
> 
> We are just big fans of your Chino & Shadow...could watch those two forever and probably not grow tired!


LOL! Don't worry! I'm not going for number 11 and 12!
I tell my bunch everyday, that I have to go to work, so I can continue to support them, in the manner they've become accustomed to!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

10cats2dogs said:


> LOL! Don't worry! I'm not going for number 11 and 12!
> I tell my bunch everyday, that I have to go to work, so I can continue to support them, in the manner they've become accustomed to!


Um, could be only because you'll be forced to change your handle again within 6 months, and the admin would not appreciate! Lol. 

Judy, you've got some serious problems on your hands as your fanbase grows!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd join the fanbase xD but ya know, Mystery has me on tight lockdown since he caught me with another cat last week

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch thinks they look like fun, and wants me to join the group of stalkers... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh man, it's gonna be tough to be a "stealth stalker" now with the growing company, heading toward SE Michigan!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

TabbCatt said:


> Oh man, it's gonna be tough to be a "stealth stalker" now with the growing company, heading toward SE Michigan!


Yeah, A "Stealth Mob" is an Oxymoron!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well ok, we'll give up on the stealth. And actually, I kinda think Judy knows to be on the lookout by now...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Use the distract method! Someone distract Jking while the others stalk Chino and Shadow xD She'll never know 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

BrittyBear said:


> Use the distract method! Someone distract Jking while the others stalk Chino and Shadow xD She'll never know
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


LOL!  Judy does now!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Darn it! Why did you have to give us away! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

At this rate, we're more like the 5 bungling stooges :fust rather than real stalkers, who are we kidding?:roll:

Judy & her kitties must be entertained by all of us though! :mrgreen:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! More like the Keystone Cops!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz! xD oops! Jking, totally disregard my last post, you saw nothing!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> Oh man, it's gonna be tough to be a "stealth stalker" now with the growing company, heading toward SE Michigan!





10cats2dogs said:


> Yeah, A "Stealth Mob" is an Oxymoron!





spirite said:


> Well ok, we'll give up on the stealth. And actually, I kinda think Judy knows to be on the lookout by now...


Too funny! I am definitely on the lookout for a stealth mob trying to find Shadow and Chino. You must be getting closer, they were just going nuts trying to look out the window today!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

TabbCatt said:


> At this rate, we're more like the 5 bungling stooges :fust rather than real stalkers, who are we kidding?:roll:
> 
> Judy & her kitties must be entertained by all of us though! :mrgreen:


Yes, this is very entertaining :mrgreen::jump


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad we can be of Service!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha Munch is being impatient.... he might just come looking for them himself! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

